# Game Spy Arcade: High Risk?



## b182tm

Hey guys, 
To start, I have the program Game Spy Arcade, to play Halo and other games online.  So I did a Norton Anti-Virus Computer scan, and it said 3 files were "detected".  I clicked on more details, and it gives this list:
*File Name*: Aphex.exe     *Threat Name*: AdWare.GameSp...      *Action*: Adware Found     *Status*: At Risk 

*File Name*: ArcadeInstallFul...     *Threat Name*: Adware.Gamesp...     *Action*: Adware Found     *Status*: At Risk

*Filename*:  qsda.dll     *Threat Name*: Adware.GameSp...     *Action*: Adware Found     *Status*: At Risk.

So my question is, are these really risks, or is it just part of the program, with no threat to my computer at all?  
Thanks for the help,
Derek


----------



## Geoff

ya, same happens with me, although it only showed me the Aphex file, i dont think its anything to worry about, i dont get any pop-ups when i shouldnt be, and there isnt anything running in the taskbar about it, and norton is the only one that picks it up, ad-aware and numerous other ad-removal programs dont.  Must be something with norton thinking that its adware when its really not.


----------



## Buzz1927

The 3rd one isn't part of that program, do the steps in the Sticky.


----------



## Geoff

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> The 3rd one isn't part of that program, do the steps in the Sticky.



it says "Threat Name:Adware.GameSpy"  so its obviously part of the program, and i would think that if you deleted it then GameSpy would not work.


----------



## b182tm

Anyone else have any idea?  I have one thats saying it is, one saying it isnt.  I'm doing the steps in that sticky anyway, but it would be nice to know for sure.  Thanks for the help guys.
Derek


----------



## Buzz1927

> it says "Threat Name:Adware.GameSpy" so its obviously part of the program, and i would think that if you deleted it then GameSpy would not work.


As you've got the program, do a search for it on your comp, I'd be interested to know if you have that file.


----------



## Geoff

since i have gamespy on my comp now, i'll run norton (Norton Internet Security 2005), and tell you what it says, but why would it say that its part of GameSpy if its really not?

and b182tm, its not something to worry about, since i bet if you delete it gamespy would be in-operational, you can try and tell me what happens.


----------



## b182tm

So I did the first scan on that sticky, and it didnt find anything.  But the weird thing is, I did a search for the file, and nothing came up.  Hmmm....I may delete the file, or GameSpy Arcade, given that I dont use it much...I'll see what happens.

Thanks guys,
Derek


----------



## Geoff

this doesnt have anything to do with this thread, but b182tm, why does your sig say 6600GT 128mb shared video?  a 6600GT has its own memory.


----------



## b182tm

lol...I'm not sure...Is that incorrect?  What should it say?

Thanks geoff,
Derek


----------



## Geoff

well i would think that it would be 128mb dedicated, since the only 6xxx series that has shared is the 6200 i believe.


----------



## Buzz1927

geoff, did you find that file on your comp?


----------



## Geoff

i actually stopped the scan since b182tm said he was gonna get rid of gamespy, but last time i scanned i only saw the aphex, but why would his norton say that its part of gamespy if it wasnt?  and i dont even know if aphex is adware, since no ad-removal programs find it besides norton.


----------



## Buzz1927

The free version of gamespy is ad-supported, i downloaded it and searched for that file and it wasn't here. I don't trust anything that a scan flags until i've researched it and tested it myself, and a lot of malware will install itself to a legit folder to try and hide itself.


----------



## Geoff

i have the free version to, but before i installed it nothing showed up, so i figure that it must have come with gamespy.


----------



## Buzz1927

The Aphex.exe is part of gamespy, google the .dll in the first post and you get nada, never a good sign.


----------



## b182tm

Hey guys.  i did the first two scans that were on the Spyware/Virus removal, and neither one of them found anything either.  So what do you think about that?  It seems weird that I can't find it, but also that those programs didnt see it either.  

I'm gunna do the rest of that sticky, and if it's still there through Norton, I'm gunna just delete GameSpy Arcade.

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## b182tm

Hey guys.  I finished that sticky page, and none of the stuff detected it.  I also re-ran Norton Anti-Virus scan and it didn't detect it, it just saw the first two.  So I think all is good with Norwegian wood.  Thanks for the help,
Der


----------



## Geoff

so are u gonna keep it or not?


----------



## b182tm

Yeah I am going to, but if I start to see any problems, that's the first thing that goes.  

Thanks,
D


----------

